# water bottle carriers - how do you attach them?



## Jan Arbo (Jul 12, 2010)

I just bought a Tucker water bottle carrier to use on trail rides. But I'm wondering how do you attach it to the saddle. I own a Tucker trail saddle with lots of rings on it but there must be a way to attach the carrier so you don't have it flopping around in the trot or canter. Can anyone help me? no one at the tack store had an idea. 

The carrier has a snap at the top and a D-ring at the bottom. If you have a picture that would help please share :lol: . . . 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Well snap the snap on a dee ring on your saddle and I would take a leather shoe string and attached it to the d-ring and tie it off at the bottom somewhere....A pic would be nice....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a pink camo one that has a snap at the top and I attach it to one of the D ring thingies on my Aussie Saddle. Doesn't really flop around!!!


----------

